# Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon Releases May 24.



## Jayro (May 12, 2018)

Thia couldn't  POSSIBLY look any more like a Castlevania knock-off... Konami should sue.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 12, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Thia couldn't  POSSIBLY look any more like a Castlevania knock-off... Konami should sue.


No, why would you say that. This game gonna be good.


----------



## Jayro (May 12, 2018)

The similarities are so obvious, even down to extinguishing flames to find life. I mean, I wish them the best, but holy knock-off Batman...


----------



## chavosaur (May 12, 2018)

Jayro said:


> The similarities are so obvious, even down to extinguishing flames to find life. I mean, I wish them the best, but holy knock-off Batman...


Its as if the father of Castlevania made a game inspired by castlevania after his kickstarter success of his spirutal successor to castlevania game. 







Castlevania.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 12, 2018)

Jayro said:


> The similarities are so obvious, even down to extinguishing flames to find life. I mean, I wish them the best, but holy knock-off Batman...


Hey, Inti Creates can make any game look good in 8 Bits. Did you not see my Review of Blaster Master Zero, or Mighty Gunvolt Burst (Which is all Inti creates games) 

https://gbatemp.net/review/blaster-master-zero.567/
https://gbatemp.net/review/mighty-gunvolt-burst.613/


----------



## Xzi (May 12, 2018)

Jayro said:


> The similarities are so obvious, even down to extinguishing flames to find life. I mean, I wish them the best, but holy knock-off Batman...


I'm pretty sure this guy is one of the original creators of Castlevania, he's free to spin off of his own ideas.  Also Konami shouldn't have any say in anything gaming at this point, all they care about is their gambling division.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I'm pretty sure this guy is one of the original creators of Castlevania, he's free to spin off of his own ideas.  Also Konami shouldn't have any say in anything gaming at this point, all they care about is their gambling division.


They should care about getting simon belmont in smash (or least snake back or raiden)


----------



## Reploid (May 12, 2018)

actual game when?


----------



## ov3rkill (May 12, 2018)

It actually looks good. I dig it. I'm a Castlevania fan. I hope the Ritual of the Night won't be disappointing.


----------



## Xzi (May 12, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> They should care about getting simon belmont in smash (or least snake back or raiden)


True, I'd also like to see Simon in Smash, but I doubt any of those things is going to happen.  Nintendo's probably going to want mostly new characters for the locked ones and DLC, and Konami are dicks, but there are plenty of other fish in the sea.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> True, I'd also like to see Simon in Smash, but I doubt any of those things is going to happen.  Nintendo's probably going to want mostly new characters for the locked ones and DLC, and Konami are dicks, but there are plenty of other fish in the sea.


We seen the most unexpected characters in Smash Bros so we only need to just be open to the idea.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

Game looks cool; looks to be a nice Castlevania-esque romp with a good soundtrack and nice visuals.

That narrator is hella hammy, though.


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2018)

*heavy breathing*
I need this


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 12, 2018)

Holy shit!? Was just wondering about this a few days ago...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 12, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Game looks cool; looks to be a nice Castlevania-esque romp with a good soundtrack and nice visuals.
> 
> That narrator is hella hammy, though.


The soundtrack is composed by Inti Creates staple veteran, Ippo Yamada, so expect nothing less, since his work began.


----------



## gohan123 (May 12, 2018)

this looks better than the the main game


----------



## nonamejohn (May 12, 2018)

Backed and ready. I will loves this !


----------



## Xzi (May 12, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> We seen the most unexpected characters in Smash Bros so we only need to just be open to the idea.


Fair enough, though many may end up just as happy with one of the characters from Bloodstained being added to Smash if the games are good enough.  I just now pledged in for $28 so I could get the main game on Steam and the retro spin-off on Switch.  This trailer pushed me over the edge, looks great.


----------



## brunocar (May 12, 2018)

im more hyped for this than the actual game, mostly because i can play it on 3DS


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 12, 2018)

at least the characters are improved clones of previous characters. even though they're still mostly clones


----------



## scroeffie (May 12, 2018)

cant wait for Bloodstained and i wil be getting this game
*Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon for free yess  *


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (May 12, 2018)

It's great to see more 8 bit games being made.


----------



## cearp (May 12, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Thia couldn't  POSSIBLY look any more like a Castlevania knock-off... Konami should sue.


this is exactly what we wanted, a castlevania game.
the community paid good money for this! i hope it's as similar to castlevania as can be


----------



## RedoLane (May 12, 2018)

*What a horrible night to have a curse..*


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 12, 2018)

Reploid said:


> actual game when?



Beta access (on PC) supposedly will begin in June, for anyone who cares.

At any rate, as a backer (and a long-time fan of the Castlevania series), I'm very excited and happy to see this finally happen!


----------



## Cyan (May 12, 2018)

I'm a (8) bit annoyed by the 8bit look, I'd have prefer at least 16bit/SNES feeling, but I guess it's what was planned from the start and what people wanted.
I like the different characters with each their own abilities.
I also like the Castelvania vibe, it looks great.



hiroakihsu said:


> Beta access (on PC) supposedly will begin in June, for anyone who cares.


The video says may 24th, why would there be a beta after release?
did I miss something?


----------



## Jayro (May 12, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I'm a (8) bit annoyed by the 8bit look, I'd have prefer at least 16bit/SNES feeling, but I guess it's what was planned from the start and what people wanted.


Maybe a second game will come along with that look, who knows.


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 12, 2018)

Cyan said:


> The video says may 24th, why would there be a beta after release?
> did I miss something?



That's the beta for the main game (Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night).



Jayro said:


> Maybe a second game will come along with that look, who knows.



If the game does well (and I hope it will), I don't see why not.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 12, 2018)

I need this shit, I have been waiting for 2 years already.


Jayro said:


> Thia couldn't  POSSIBLY look any more like a Castlevania knock-off... Konami should sue.


"Die monster, you don't belong in this world"


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 12, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Thia couldn't  POSSIBLY look any more like a Castlevania knock-off... Konami should sue.


Konami should die. Also they wouldn't sue, they are too busy prostituting their IPs over Pachinkos.

PS: Long life IGA! Even this spin-off is instabuy for me.


----------



## SpaceJump (May 12, 2018)

Any info if this is a Metroidvania?


----------



## AutumnWolf (May 12, 2018)

Hmm? I didn't know this was releasing on the 3DS


----------



## brunocar (May 12, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Hmm? I didn't know this was releasing on the 3DS


ikr? its probably because they are using the same multiplatform engine that they used on MGB and BMZ


----------



## Coconut (May 12, 2018)

Nice! I'm happy I backed this afterwards, now I technically have the full game for €14, as this minigame will be €10 

Luckyyy. Now I have to figure out if I want this on my 3DS, or on a Switch that I'll buy in August.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 12, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I'm a (8) bit annoyed by the 8bit look, I'd have prefer at least 16bit/SNES feeling, but I guess it's what was planned from the start and what people wanted.


The game is developed by Inti creates, the team is mostly known for making games that look retro with attention to detail in animation quality and music.  Sure it could look a bit more defined with more colors but if you enjoy shovel knight, you should enjoy other games they have made like Azure striker gunvolt, Mighty Gunvolt burst, and blaster master zero. This is the team that made Mega man games for capcom long ago. Not to mention their new game Dragon Marked for Death is all done by the same people who has been making Mega man Zero series. It's gonna be good. 



SpaceJump said:


> Any info if this is a Metroidvania?


So far, there is mention of multiple endings depending on player actions. If this is anything like castlevania games, it would be what you are asking.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 12, 2018)

Any hint when Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night is coming though?


----------



## scroeffie (May 12, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Any hint when Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night is coming though?


i think christmas 2018


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Thia couldn't  POSSIBLY look any more like a Castlevania knock-off... Konami should sue.



Heaven forbid a company makes a better Konami game than Konami. Don't give them any ideas, lawsuits are a coward's way out of making proper games.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 12, 2018)

Oh.....still no release for ritual of the night. True vaporware.


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 12, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Any hint when Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night is coming though?



Since the spinoff game is almost out now, the actual game itself hopefully shouldn't be too far behind.
And as I've mentioned above, beta access (for backers) supposedly begins in June, if you can't wait.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 12, 2018)

hiroakihsu said:


> As I've mentioned above, beta access (for backers) supposedly begins in June, if you can't wait.


I don't have a PC. But if there is beta access in any other platform, I'm in.


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 12, 2018)

SpaceJump said:


> Any info if this is a Metroidvania?



The Japanese site for the game states that it'll be a "stage-based, side-scrolling 2D action game", so something similar to Castlevania 3 I would think.

Edit: Now that I've taken a closer look at the gameplay footage from the announcement trailer, I can see there are indeed some assets from the game that do look very similar to some of the assets from previous Castlevania games; whether Konami is going to act on this remains to be seen.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Would be much happier to see Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night, come to the switch. This Curse of the Moon looked like NESAss


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 13, 2018)

Just realized this isn't what I thought it was. Don't need another 8-bit game...


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 13, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> Would be much happier to see Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night, come to the switch. This Curse of the Moon looked like NESAss



It will be coming out for the Switch.


----------



## DaFixer (May 13, 2018)

Mmmm this looks really nice.
Added to my wanted list


----------



## donaldgx (May 13, 2018)

funnily enough, this looks more polished than the "main game".


----------



## SG6000 (May 14, 2018)

I find the idea that people who who care about modern Metroidvania games are in some way also concerned about originality pretty amusing.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 6, 2018)

Just figured I share some of these tweets from Inti Creates expressing gratitude for everyone who has bought the game. Especially since they do celebrate with art with each mile stone of downloads like they did with Blaster Master Zero. Hope you are all enjoying Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon! 



Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon is currently NUMBER 1 in Best Sellers on Nintendo Switch in both categories! Thank you all SO much for making this one of our most successful releases ever! We hope you're enjoying the game and that you will continue to enjoy the games we make! <3 pic.twitter.com/YeluFiAggx— INTI CREATES (@IntiCreatesEN) June 5, 2018


Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon has surpassed 100,000 downloads! To celebrate this first milestone, Curse of the Moon lead artist Yuji Natsume whipped up this gorgeous illustration of Bloodstained series heroine Miriam to celebrate! Thank you all for your kindness & support! <3 pic.twitter.com/d5VhqwvCGL— INTI CREATES (@IntiCreatesEN) June 6, 2018


For those of you who love some good ol' fashioned data, here's a breakdown of how the game has done so far by platform and region! pic.twitter.com/Q0qVQ7Hja8— INTI CREATES (@IntiCreatesEN) June 6, 2018
​


----------

